# Best Meds for talking to Girls?



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

I am presently on Klonopin but I find it takes away some of the motivation to interact... with people especially with the opposite sex... anyone have had any experience with this?
:thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

no... try adding tequila


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know any drug for SA that increases motivation directly. btw I didn't care for your work in "Troy"


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Adderall and klonopin would probably work pretty good. A class II and IV drug. Good luck getting both!


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

Foh_Teej said:


> no... try adding tequila


It will make you more relaxed in moderation...
I think alcohol makes the extrovert more extroverted and the introvert more introverted...


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

Noca said:


> Adderall XR


I think your right ...it would make the perfect cocktail...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adderall
I don't think my doc would give me this med...


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

BradPit said:


> Foh_Teej said:
> 
> 
> > no... try adding tequila
> ...


Well, perhaps. But alcohol definitely takes away my inhibitions. If your problem is you want to be social/extroverted and you have a hard time making that happen, Tequila is your best friend. Drink responsibly.


----------



## fchtrading (Jun 11, 2008)

Xanax worked the best for me when it comes to the opposite sex. Just a little bit though...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

talking to people comes from within you, a pill will not make you talk, well any pill you get perscribed to, ive never take'n extacy but ive heard that vanquishes anxiety...you have to just do it, expect the worse and hope for the best each time, and never give up...and over time it will become easier...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bignate said:


> talking to people comes from within you, a pill will not make you talk,


Im guessing you never tried Adderall XR then?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm on prozac.. Without it I wouldnt even talk to myself.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

bignate said:


> talking to people comes from within you, a pill will not make you talk, well any pill you get perscribed to, ive never take'n extacy but ive heard that vanquishes anxiety...you have to just do it, expect the worse and hope for the best each time, and never give up...and over time it will become easier...


I agree just do it but some times the anxiety/panic phobic response is so intense that you just want to run away(story of my life)...every time a girl shows any interest in me a get this incredible fear response I don't know why?
The only thing that seems to work a bit for now is the meds...
will see for how long ? :stu


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Noca said:


> bignate said:
> 
> 
> > talking to people comes from within you, a pill will not make you talk,
> ...


He speaks the truth. Adderall makes you want to talk, and you have fun doing so.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

paxil does.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

> Im guessing you never tried Adderall XR then?


no, i havent...i dont feel like taking a medicine to decide who im going to be.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought paxil was good enough to make me talk being myself. adderall however not sure the amphetamine is right for me since im not drug resistant yet with depression.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

> I agree just do it but some times the anxiety/panic phobic response is so intense that you just want to run away(story of my life)...every time a girl shows any interest in me a get this incredible fear response I don't know why?
> The only thing that seems to work a bit for now is the meds...
> will see for how long ?


believe me, i understand...but i found out that medicine wasnt the choice for me, i was perscribed to a whole bunch of bull **** and never got the medicine i wanted (klonopin) but ive takin klonopin pleatny of times, and i still had anxiety, i once took 8, 2mg. pills of klonopin, mixed klonopin with valium and xanax, it just changes who you are, ive been there though, i can understand why you would want medicine...but i also found that over this long retarded road, that it can become easier over time...its all in small steps, i cant even stress it enough...if you have a hard time talking to girls i bet you have a hard time talking to other people as well...i truely believe its small steps, and just accepting the pain in trying...i mean, im not going to preach even if it seems like i am...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Leave Brad alone!!!! Leave him alone!!!!


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Hey Brad. It's me your brother, Arm Pitt.


[youtube:1r6gfwu6][/youtube:1r6gfwu6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX1OmB9a-VM&feature=related


----------



## SashaRose (Jan 3, 2014)

Noca said:


> Adderall XR


I was on Adderall for a while, but for a much different purpose. I took it to suppress my ADHD, which is its main purpose. It actually is supposed to calm you down, so I'm not quite sure why people recommend it for these situations. Anyways, as an alternative, you might try some kind of stage fright pills you can pop with short notice. However I strongly urge you not to become dependent on drugs like this to be the basis of your social life. Hopefully they will start to make you more confident, even at times when you aren't on them. In this way you might be able to wean yourself off of them. Hope this helped and best of luck to you!


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Mr. SandMan said:


> no, i havent...i dont feel like taking a medicine to decide who im going to be.


We choose to treat our disorders with mind alerting drugs because talking it ouu doesnt help us, if that's not your think why are you in the medication section?


----------



## MedicationAge (May 25, 2014)

***

I totally disagree with not taking medication, everyone has limits of what they can do. Like me, I sometime think I really need something, something good. People would tell me oh you can talk, your talking now. or it takes practice the point is your not a biologist brain surgeon. the only person that can pinpoint the problem yourself because your already inside your brain, no need for surgery. yeah practice does sometimes works but in my case well. Ive learned I few techniques from this guy bobby rio (dating coach) and hes not bad. Telling you to think of a main goal you want to achieve with that lady and most of your fears go away (I already had that motto going for me). Id always talked to ladys with the same boring interview talk (bobby rio mentioned about this) basically you got to be like an emotional rollercoaster and throw in exaggerations here and there. I took this to standpoint. and tried it on a nurse (she has very short blonde emo hair but still looks professional) I always see her in the hallway in the hospital. we built an attraction because Im always have my music for everyone to hear. now she squeezes hand type wave everytime I see her. Shes always in the hallways and im always tagging her. saying stuff like hey have you seen taylor swift bang out to hiphop music, yea shes a sweetheart or I tried flying the other day and I fell on my face. For me it could be a lack of information I can store in my head but honestly I think of BLANK the whole entire time and thats why I take lumosity. maybe I just need to read more about gossip or pop culture or w/e but always get feedback from her or myself and see if you can talk about that 1 gossip or w/e like do you think taylor swift is turning in a bad *** or is she still that innocent sweetheart? and you can say after that have you done any wild things or have you been a good girl? tell me more (good or wild). Bobby rio = Conversation escalation but Id go to http://www.datingskillsreview.com/ from beginners all the way to advanced skill training but it costs money, Good Luck to all and Adderall XR sounds nice


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

I take Adderall IR, and it does help greatly with SA


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

If you want to talk to girls confidently for weeks or months, then yeah sure adderall or dexedrine would provide great confidence. If you want to be able to talk to girls confidently for the rest of your life, than an effective antidepressant such as effexor is the way to go. High doses such as 300mg+ anecdotally is incredible.

Why take a dopaminergic medication that will only make one feel confident for the short duration of it's action, when you could take an antidepressant that helps you to learn and build upon your social skills around girls. 

Essentially if you want a long term solution, the closest thing is an effective dose of an antidepressant. Stay away from stimulants and benzodiazepines.

Edit: Btw, the can totally understand if taking a small to mid dose of an ssri doesn't do ****. SNRI's are so much more effective.


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Any drugs/meds make me worse, and Ive tried soooo many for this reason. What worked for me is.. in short.. Trying to be outside of your home more, go to the mall, park, library etc more often, just to be there, and spend some time there, each time you go, spend more time, when you are more comfortable being outside. You can start talking to people. It will be much easier to go up to a chick and be like, I like your outfit or whatever. I feel this is the best way to overcome social anxiety. 

So your goal is just to be outdoors, just being outdoors gave me so much anxiety before, but I kinda overcame it all!! GOOD LUCK, I REALLY THINK YOU SHOULD TRY THIS.

Also, if anyone is gonna do this, reply me, Im just curious. I can also give more tips/advice.


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Also if you have anxiety, uppers like adderall, ritalin, amphetamines will give you more anxiety, if not at first, it will mess you up. And other meds, like benzo, opiates etc takes your anxiety away, but then you'll just sit there, and not talk to anyone. I feel you need to be sober to be social, I mean as social as you can be, like if you're introverted, meds wont make you more social. Atleast thats how I am.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

I've only tried Klonopin and the stuff gets rid of all my SA. Bad thing is that when I don't have SA I'm too cheerful and silly and thus act accordingly. Even just 2 mg gives me bad short term memory loss and makes me sleepy after just 4-6 hours. 1-1.5 mg feels like I've consumed nothing. It's strange.

So I would say I could talk to women with it, but I haven't really tried cause I was just recently in a relationship. I suppose it couldn't hurt to try. If they say no I won't remember it and if they say yes I won't remember it but I might wake up with a new number in my phone.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

NoFAP


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Adderall really makes me want to talk. Benzos are usually good for reducing your anxiety. I'd pick Xanax, Ativan or Valium. Klonopin could work too, but it wasn't that great for me (although it's different for everyone so I'm biased).


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

BradPit said:


> I am presently on Klonopin but I find it takes away some of the motivation to interact... with people especially with the opposite sex... anyone have had any experience with this?
> :thanks


Why do you want to talk to girls? :stu


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

I present the black art of necromancy.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have tried a lot of meds for social anxiety including several different benzodiazepines. Benzos are great for general anxiety and stress etc but they don't make me more talkative to people/ girls (in fact less so) But I suppose they do get rid of the anxiety part of SA, but they are not very social, at least for me.

The best med/supplement I have taken for SA is actually Tramadol. Then I would say Phenibut, then Kratom.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Phenibut


----------

